# Foods you dig that nobody else does



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

Seltzer
Lox
Anchovy pizza
Pickled Serrano and hotter peppers

Of course there are other folks who like some of the above, but when I tell people I drink plain unflavored seltzer they always say "EEWWW!!".


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

corn beef hash for me


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

Olives, mussels and old cheddar 4 or 6 year old i cant remember and im out, not together ofcourse, but those are things i eat that nobody around this house seems to want.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 25, 2012)

groundhogs, ramps, poke greens damnit I'm hungery now


----------



## pcduck (Feb 25, 2012)

What are ramps Ozzy?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

Ramps are wild onions _Allium tricoccum_ that grow in New England (I think).


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2012)

@ my house, it's liver 'n onions.. my o'lady will barely tolerate me cookin' it..
pickled pigs feet.. spam, potted meat...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2012)

Duck fat golden beet chips.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

Good N Plenty, Anything spicy and green makes me drool (ortegas, jalepenos, green chilli peppers, la Victoria green sauce :rofl: ), lettuce, tomato, olives..wait...actually, in my house, if it's wet she dont eat it...so I think it's an unfair comparison for me.

The woman doesn't have taste buds... she is right now eating a dry plain turkey sandwich. :barf:


----------



## mainechowder (Feb 25, 2012)

I will eat anything. I love to try new and unusual foods that will usually scare most "normal" people away. I grew up eating muskrat, beaver liver, and all sorts of wild game.

Now, the one thing I eat regularly that is unusual, is I always request anchovies on my Italian sandwiches. They think I'm a freak at the sandwich shop down the street, and franky they are correct in their assumption!  

Ironically, I can't stand the taste or smell  of cannabutter. I make edibles all the time for friends and patients, but unless it is masked really well, all I can taste is that musty, moldy flavor of the butter.

YZZ, for the record, I drink unflavored seltzer all the time. In my opinion, there is no better thirst quencher than an ice cold unflavored seltzer water.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Be likin coon over open flame, do like fresh fish and fiddleheads too.

BWD


----------



## mainechowder (Feb 25, 2012)

BWD,

Are you in New England? I didn't know anyone else ate fiddleheads but us in Maine. I love those things. We only had coon a few times as my Dad didn't like it too much. My wife doesn't eat anything out of the ordinary so I haven't had much wild game or foraged foods for a while.

MC


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

Maine, you and I would get along great!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

mainechowder said:
			
		

> BWD,
> 
> Are you in New England? I didn't know anyone else ate fiddleheads but us in Maine. I love those things. We only had coon a few times as my Dad didn't like it too much. My wife doesn't eat anything out of the ordinary so I haven't had much wild game or foraged foods for a while.
> 
> MC


 
Howdy Mainechowder hopin I spell it right. I live northern canada and pick fresh fiddles every spring. Live of the land more then store bought there is no other way. Fresh game always fresh and plenty as well as forset etables. Ate most things others to never think of. Thanks fur askin partner and nice to be meetin ya.

BWD


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2012)

We use fiddle heads in a rissoto in the summer. Usually with wood oven baked fresh catch. Alot of customers luv them. They grow wild also here in the PNW a plenty inthe right spots.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

mainechowder said:
			
		

> YZZ, for the record, I drink unflavored seltzer all the time. In my opinion, there is no better thirst quencher than an ice cold unflavored seltzer water.


Yay!  :yeahthat:  Friend, thou speakest the truth.  :aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

A good feed on fried up morals be cookin in the rice and rabit meat be bout the best chow yual can get loves them morals.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Grab some shine pull up stum ur log what ever yual like take to pipe, puff puff get them dang gosh darn munchies then to fire up the kitchen, Ummm viddles!

Now dont yual go to runner off to the cool box or to be usein yual fancy ceelur tellyphones to ord store bought pitzas! BLMAOTYW

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

I love all _Morchella_s, but especially black morels sautéed in butter.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

got my tention pilgrem hungry already

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone is probably hungry after seeing that grill action going on in post #18.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> Everyone is probably hungry after seeing that grill action going on in post #18.


 
Sorry ifin I caused yual any grief with yual diets and stuff. Aim to make friends not loss en. Food be a true comfort no matter were yu b.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

Spirit to all

sorry ifin I stepped out of turn

BWD


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

No grief, we are all BUDS here.  That grill just looks tasty is all.  I *love* wild mushrooms--something else I eat that nobody I know will eat.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 25, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Spirit to all
> 
> sorry ifin I stepped out of turn
> 
> BWD


You never stepped out of turn.  All your posts are relevant to the topic.  Besides, people who can live off the land are awesome.  Jump back in to the thread thingy.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> You never stepped out of turn. All your posts are relevant to the topic. Besides, people who can live off the land are awesome. Jump back in to the thread thingy.


 
Thank yual its a thing to fit in when yur different. Mighty abliged friend.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 25, 2012)

night folks


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 26, 2012)

deer roast, some peker head morells and a freshly picked polk green salad mmmm mmm sounds so good


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Love deer, moose too to look at me yual think I eat bear lots but fur some reason only be eatin bear in jerky form not big fan any other way just me tastes I reckon. Love all sorts other critters too. Thanks for sharin yur pallets made me hungry.

BWD


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 26, 2012)

raw oysters.... frog legs..... crayfish..... fresh mullet..... grits


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> raw oysters.... frog legs..... crayfish..... fresh mullet..... grits


 

Dang be hatin this thread! Frog legs now got me all hopin spring be gettin here quick skillet fried frog legs cold beer and a nice view be all a man needs. Man I better lay off the pipe and thisin here thread havin me gain 5 pounds since I joined this here site.

BWD


----------

